# Access: Anwachsen der mdb-Datei verhindern



## jean luc (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Java Programm und greife über ODBC auf eine lokale MDB-Datei zu. Es werden Daten in die Datei geschrieben und ausgelesen.
Das Problem ist nun, dass die Größe der MDB-Datei dabei unverhältnismäßig stark anwächst. Sicherlich könnte man diese dann mit MS Access von Zeit zu Zeit komprimieren, allerdings wird das Java-Programm auf verschiedenen PC genutzt, auf denen kein Access zu Verfügung steht.

Kann man verhindern, dass die mdb-Datei so stark anwächst oder diese irgendwie ohne Accces verkleinern bzw. komprimieren?

Gruß SIMON


----------



## Slizzzer (9. Mai 2005)

Moin!
Liegt das Ding auf einem Windoof-Server? Wie wäre es denn nachts eine Kompression der DB zu machen?
Die genauen Parameter mußt Du mal aus der Doku von Access holen. 
(c:\DB\DeineDB.mdb -compress oder so ähnlich).
Um die Aktion durchführen zu können, darf natürlich keiner die DB offen haben.
Keine Ahnung ob das geht. Versuch mal.


----------



## jean luc (10. Mai 2005)

HI,
die MDB-Datei liegt lokal auf jedem PC. 
Ich hätte noch nie gehört, dass es einen compress Befehl gibt, den die Eingabeaufforderung versteht.
Braucht man dafür nicht die VB Runtime? oder dann doch Access?


----------



## Slizzzer (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe: sicher bin ich da auch nicht, aber versuch doch das mal:

Automatisches Komprimieren und Reparieren einer Access-Datei beim Schließen der Datei

Eine Komprimierung erfolgt nicht, wenn Sie eine freigegebene Access-Datenbank schließen, die noch von einem anderen Benutzer verwendet wird. 

Öffnen Sie die Access-Datenbank oder das Access-Projekt, das Microsoft Access automatisch komprimieren soll. 
Klicken Sie im Menü Extras auf Optionen. 
Klicken Sie auf die Registerkarte Allgemein. 
Aktivieren Sie das Kontrollkästchen Beim Schließen komprimieren. 
Anmerkung   Sie können den Komprimierungs- und Reparaturvorgang beenden, indem Sie STRG+UNTBR oder ESC drücken.


----------



## Ste-Re (28. August 2006)

Hallo, 

ich bezweifel zwar grad, dass das Thema noch aktuell ist, aber vielleicht sucht ja mal wieder jemand danach...
Es gibt die Möglichkeit eine Access-DB mittels Komandozeilenoption zu komprimieren. Syntax der Access-Befehlszeile:

"Pfad\msaccess.exe" "Pfad\Datenbankdatei" /compact

bewirkt, dass die angegebene DB repariert und komprimiert und Access danach wieder beendet wird


----------

